# 4K update Technical Info



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

*4K Requirements* - Access to all DIRECTV 4K channels requires:
· *The HR54* (or HR54K, they are the same) - *Now Work order enforced*
o _Only one 4K stream at a time is supported from an HR54 to a 4K client_
o _Other Genie Servers can provide some 4K downloadable content, but the HR54 is the only one with the ability to support live 4K broadcasts._
· *3DR* (Reverse Band) LNB - *Now Work order enforced (as of today)*
o _The 3DR may not be needed to receive 4K programming at initial launch, but will be required for future live 4K programming. _*(see Extra Info below)*
o _Installing the 3DR LNB on 4K activities prevents the need for future upgrades_
o *Do not*_ install the 3DR on activities that don't have 4K assets, there is not enough inventory to ensure you will always have enough 3DR's for 4K jobs_
· *4K client* - C61K or DIRECTV Ready 4K TV 
o _All 4K viewing requires a 4K client, The HR54 *cannot* deliver 4K programming over its HDMI connection._
o _All DIRECTV Ready TV's should be verified on the DOCK's TV Info page_
· *Programming Package - *ULTIMATE, PREMIER or Lo Maximo is required
o _Without the proper programming, a 721 OSD will appear on Channel 104_
o *Channel 104* _is how you will verify 4K programming._

*Extra info **- *_Why can I see Live 4K content on systems that don't have 3DR LNB?_
· _This is because they are currently broadcasting the 4K channel over the regular Ka band that all SWiM LNB's receive (for now)._
· _The single 4K channel barely fits within one transponder using a 24fps (frames per second) broadcast._
· _In the future they will need more bandwidth as the increase the fps to further improve broadcast quality, and they increase the number of channels._
· _DIRECTV will need to use the new RB (Reverse Band) spectrum and they will begin to need to use "transponder bonding" which is the simultaneous reception of 2 transponders in order to provide enough bandwidth for 4K broadcasts. _
· _Receiving the new RB frequencies, and the ability to support transponder bonding is what the HR54 is capable of that all other Servers are not_


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Now, the question is, for those of us that got the 4k install before the date they started requiring the reverse band lnb, what do we need to do to get it installed?

When I called into tech support, they said I had to wait until it no longer worked, then call in to get a truck roll.

I know I could do it myself, but would rather have them do it for a couple of reasons.

I'd also rather do it before it's actually required than after.

BTW, how does the TV info in DOCK list the LG EG9600?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

There are a couple errors in the above.

The HR54 is not required to receive reverse band, even the ancient HR20 is able to receive it just fine when connected to a 3DR LNB. This is easily shown by anyone who has a 3DR LNB and a H2x/HR2x/HR34/HR44 checking the 99cr screen and seeing non zero levels on several transponders. There is nothing special about reverse band, a reverse band transponder appears identical to a Ka transponder when received on a SWM channel by a receiver's tuner.

Also, it is not true that "_The single 4K channel barely fits within one transponder using a 24fps (frames per second) broadcast", _Directv is broadcasting the Masters at 60 fps on a single transponder. Directv's plan is to carry three 4K channels within two bonded transponders, according to statements last year by their senior VP, Phil Goswitz. He also mentioned they would be uses about 30 Mbps for their 4K channels, with the modulation Directv uses for their CONUS Ka transponders they are capable of carrying about 39.4 Mbps.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

I am getting my 4K upgrade on Monday.
If the installer says I do not need to change my LNB, should I insist?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

johnnytex said:


> I am getting my 4K upgrade on Monday.
> If the installer says I do not need to change my LNB, should I insist?


It sounds like they would be unable to close the work order without it.

Mine was done before that date.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

johnnytex said:


> I am getting my 4K upgrade on Monday.
> If the installer says I do not need to change my LNB, should I insist?


Worst case, if you don't get the 3DR LNB on Monday, just call back in a month or two and ask that they swap it out then. It won't make a difference for now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Worst case, if you don't get the 3DR LNB on Monday, just call back in a month or two and ask that they swap it out then. It won't make a difference for now.


I'm going to try doing this myself in a few months, see if I get a different response.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm going to try doing this myself in a few months, see if I get a different response.


I'm sure once they announce plans to start broadcasting 4K channels that will be available only on reverse band, or move the existing channels to reverse band, they'll make this process easy. Probably with on-screen notices on the Ka band 4K channel, if not by directly contacting 4K customers who need their LNB swapped (which I'm sure will confuse their system for people who replace it on their own, similar to how people who upgrade themselves to SWM confuse their system when it doesn't have a record of that)


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

johnnytex said:


> I am getting my 4K upgrade on Monday.
> If the installer says I do not need to change my LNB, should I insist?


The current version of the LNB dosn't support your tuner count so it shouldn't be included on your work order.


----------



## akopperl (Nov 4, 2006)

I have the C61K and have an installer coming tomorrow - hopefully to install the reverse band LNBs. I have a Slimline-5 Dish and SWM16 Multi-Switch. Will the installer also need to replace my Dish and Switch?


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope they get this all sorted out by the time the next server comes out.


----------



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

In the future 

The 5DR LNB will be made available for 119 services, and the LNB software in the 3DR and the 5DR will be upgraded to provide capacity for 21 Tuners.

Until then, Large capacity installs and customers that need 119 services will need a future Upgrade at some point later to receive Reverse Band channels when they begin to broadcast on those frequencies.

Between now and then all or at least the majority of customers that have 4K assets and do not have a 3DR or 5DR LNB will need to be upgraded. Installing the 3DR LNB on orders that call for it is simply reducing the number of future upgrades.


----------



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

akopperl said:


> I have the C61K and have an installer coming tomorrow - hopefully to install the reverse band LNBs. I have a Slimline-5 Dish and SWM16 Multi-Switch. Will the installer also need to replace my Dish and Switch?


The dish is good and depending on LNB will determine if the module stays or go.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DIRECTV_Tech said:


> In the future
> 
> The 5DR LNB will be made available for 119 services, and the *LNB software* in the 3DR and the 5DR *will be upgraded* to provide capacity for* 21 Tuners*.
> ....


hope you're real tech and understand HW limits what cannot be extended by FW modification  before that, no need to feed regular customers by FUD


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

HW limits can't be extended, but artificial software limits that reduce below the hardware's capability can be. The 3DR/5DR use chips capable of 24 SWM channels in total. The 24th channel is at 2147 MHz, which is probably outside the tuner's range (maximum 2150 MHz in all Directv HD equipment aside from the HR54) and with one reserved for the guide that leaves 22 channels usable. Why they dropped another and have chosen to limit to 21 I don't know.

Further limiting it to 13 doesn't make much sense either, but when 4K comes along and starts using bonded transponders it will get confusing since tuning a 4K channel will use up two SWM channels. So maybe hardware that's capable of 21 or 22 SWM channels will be claimed as a smaller number of tuners, to reserve some channels for 4K. For example, a customer who has a Genie and adds an 8 "tuner" 4K capable gateway would need up to 21 SWM channels, but could be claimed as 13 tuners.

I'm sure Directv will have a plan for how they're going to handle this, but when you get access to reports about pre-release hardware you may see stuff like the SWM-5 versus SWM-7 label on the HR54, conflicting reports about tuner support in the 3DR, etc. as they make those final decisions.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

samrs said:


> The current version of the LNB dosn't support your tuner count so it shouldn't be included on your work order.


I have a Slimline-5 Dish and SWM16 Multi-Switch.
I am using 9 tuners.
Are you saying to not install the 3DR?


----------



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

johnnytex said:


> I have a Slimline-5 Dish and SWM16 Multi-Switch.
> I am using 9 tuners.
> Are you saying to not install the 3DR?


3DR gen 1 have enough turners for your turner count. I know some warehouses don't have 3DR in inventory yet so it really depends on what the tech has on his van when he comes out.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

DIRECTV_Tech said:


> In the future
> 
> The 5DR LNB will be made available for 119 services, and the LNB software in the 3DR and the 5DR will be upgraded to provide capacity for 21 Tuners.
> 
> ...


We've all read the comment about firmware upgrade to get to the 21 tuners in some of the DirecTv documentation. Very confused by this since several of us with the reverse band LNB have run up to the 21 tuner maximum already. I'm currently running with 19 tuners. And I wasn't aware the firmware in the LNB could actually be upgraded, is that true?


----------



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

In my area the 3DR gen I only have 13 turners. Not sure how they are rolling out the upgrade.

You are getting the same info as me. So i don't know all the answers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

FW of DLNB can be upgraded, I pointed a couple times to that by quoting extended indo receiving by DVR's FW from the DLNB's OS.

As to number of SWiM channels, so far we've seen Gen1 with 13 and Gen2 with 21; I posted what chip used in one type [3D2], but nobody else open other one [Gen1].


----------



## jnelson2000 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well. I had DTV create a service ticket to replace my swm3 LNB with a reverse band. The tech had them on his truck but said he couldn't install it as DTV had no way to order it. Very frustrating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

jnelson2000 said:


> Well. I had DTV create a service ticket to replace my swm3 LNB with a reverse band. The tech had them on his truck but said he couldn't install it as DTV had no way to order it. Very frustrating.


Why? It makes no difference today since reverse band isn't being used for anything. Before it is, they will have that stuff worked out and people will be able to get reverse band LNBs well in advance of it being needed.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DIRECTV_Tech said:


> In my area the 3DR gen I only have 13 turners. Not sure how they are rolling out the upgrade.
> 
> You are getting the same info as me. So i don't know all the answers.


Frankly I'd like to see that proven. Hook up fourteen or more tuners. I bet it works. I think it's all about the boxes. I don't think any of the SD swim boxes have firmware necessary to work with them. Not sure if all the Hi Definition boxes even have the firmware yet...


----------



## jnelson2000 (Apr 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Why? It makes no difference today since reverse band isn't being used for anything. Before it is, they will have that stuff worked out and people will be able to get reverse band LNBs well in advance of it being needed.


i am getting tuner errors with my 54 and won't go away. Case management said a reverse band would fix since the software update didn't. But tech couldn't swap even though it was mentioned in the ticket. I'll try again in a month or so. The error only happens every few days or so.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Frankly I'd like to see that proven. Hook up fourteen or more tuners. I bet it works. I think it's all about the boxes. I don't think any of the SD swim boxes have firmware necessary to work with them. Not sure if all the Hi Definition boxes even have the firmware yet...


If what he has is the 3D1 it only has 13 tuners, you need a 3D2 for 21 tuners.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> If what he has is the 3D1 it only has 13 tuners, you need a 3D2 for 21 tuners.


Should anyone be surprised this forum knows more than some techs? !rolling


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Should anyone be surprised this forum knows more than some techs? !rolling


I've seen dogs do that.

The TS posted verbatum the emails we received. Sorry f I wasn't paying attention.

Can you lick your...never mind.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I called DTV tonite to ask about the Reverse Band LNB and tech support told me I get a new dish and the LNB as well and since the installation was done last month I would have a charge for that . What gives I tried to explain that since the first of this month that is a requirement to be replaced . He told me that when I lose the 4K picture to call in and a truck would sent out . I should have told him if that happens come and take it all with you. I guess 19 years as a customer does not matter....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

jnelson2000 said:


> i am getting tuner errors with my 54 and won't go away. Case management said a reverse band would fix since the software update didn't. But tech couldn't swap even though it was mentioned in the ticket. I'll try again in a month or so. The error only happens every few days or so.


Directv CSRs appear to use a random answer generator for just about anything you call them about. There is no reason that a reverse band LNB is going to fix tuner errors in your HR54, unless your current LNB is defective. If it is, replacing it with the same model of LNB would fix the problem. If it isn't a problem with your LNB, switching to a reverse band LNB won't fix it. Either way, they can't tell what the problem is over the phone.

If you called in again, I'm sure a different CSR would have a different story for you, probably also wrong.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Should anyone be surprised this forum knows more than some techs? !rolling


Hah, no they shouldn't. Techs also know about us too. Last one that was here even said to me "Oh, you're one of those"...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Now that's funny.

Sometimes I think we should clone Peds48 and a few others, but I'm reminded of Multiplicity and that last clone, Lenny.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sat4r said:


> I called DTV tonite to ask about the Reverse Band LNB and tech support told me I get a new dish and the LNB as well and since the installation was done last month I would have a charge for that . What gives I tried to explain that since the first of this month that is a requirement to be replaced . He told me that when I lose the 4K picture to call in and a truck would sent out . I should have told him if that happens come and take it all with you. I guess 19 years as a customer does not matter....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look I don't see a reason to be upset about that since we all know they take time to get this stuff everywhere and I think the date was the 7th. They may not have even had any in the area. And there is no need for it yet and who knows there may not be for a year. In which case they may have a revision of the lnb out even you never know.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps that date [April 7th] set for year 2017


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

P Smith said:


> perhaps that date [April 7th] set for year 2017


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

The other site says April 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

sat4r said:


> The other site says April 2016


The Directv communique says they will require installers to install a reverse band LNB for new 4K installs after that date, but that doesn't mean they will have reverse band LNBs available for _existing_ 4K installs to upgrade at that date. It isn't something you need to worry about until Directv starts using reverse band for 4K channels - something you will know well in advance if you follow dbstalk or satelliteguys.

They are just rolling them out nationally now so supplies will be limited, and probably there are areas where they haven't reached yet - i.e. where new 4K installs have one shipped specially but otherwise the installers don't have access to them. Try again in a couple months, maybe you will have better luck, but so long as they aren't easily available for pre-April 7th 4K customers to install Directv can't start using reverse band for 4K channels, so if they still are confused then wait a little longer and try again. People here watch the information coming down from the satellite and will know when any channels are using reverse band. So far it is being used for zilch, so upgrading does nothing for you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

IMO, the "national-wide after April,7th " deployment will happening when we will see the DLNB on eBay


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> There are a couple errors in the above.
> 
> The HR54 is not required to receive reverse band, even the ancient HR20 is able to receive it just fine when connected to a 3DR LNB. This is easily shown by anyone who has a 3DR LNB and a H2x/HR2x/HR34/HR44 checking the 99cr screen and seeing non zero levels on several transponders. There is nothing special about reverse band, a reverse band transponder appears identical to a Ka transponder when received on a SWM channel by a receiver's tuner.
> 
> Also, it is not true that "_The single 4K channel barely fits within one transponder using a 24fps (frames per second) broadcast", _Directv is broadcasting the Masters at 60 fps on a single transponder. Directv's plan is to carry three 4K channels within two bonded transponders, according to statements last year by their senior VP, Phil Goswitz. He also mentioned they would be uses about 30 Mbps for their 4K channels, with the modulation Directv uses for their CONUS Ka transponders they are capable of carrying about 39.4 Mbps.


So anyone have a link to a 3DR LNB on Ebay?


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

I did the 4K upgrade yesterday. I mentioned the 3DR LNB and the installer put on a 3D2.
Great guy. Great install.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> So anyone have a link to a 3DR LNB on Ebay?


Like this: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Directv-Lot-of-4-Newest-21-TUNER-GEN-2-DSWM-LNBs-3D2RBLNBR0-01-/222054874364?hash=item33b3807cfc:g:Hx4AAOSwQYZW03zV

or
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=3D2RBLNB&d=DIRECTV-Digital-Reverse-Band-3-UltraHD-4K-LNB-%283D2RBLNB%29&q=3d2rb


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> So anyone have a link to a 3DR LNB on Ebay?


You can't go to ebay.com and enter '3d2 lnb' into the search box yourself? 

Several hits come up in that search.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

scottb8888 said:


> So anyone have a link to a 3DR LNB on Ebay?


someone selling it there for $50+s/h

eBay item number:222082394487


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

johnnytex said:


> I did the 4K upgrade yesterday. I mentioned the 3DR LNB and the installer put on a 3D2.
> Great guy. Great install.


actually it can be just 3D2 not 3D2RB, give reading of its green label for sure


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

P Smith said:


> IMO, the "national-wide after April,7th " deployment will happening when we will see the DLNB on eBay


I got mine 3D2RB back at the beginning of Dec. on eBay. The price has gone up since then. Now that the weather has improved, I can get up and install it.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Directv called me today and gave me a time frame to come out Sat afternoon and replace the LNB good news. At one time DTV replaced the multi switch with a SWM16. I have a HR54 and a HR21PRO and a C61K . Does that matter which LNB is used?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

alnielsen said:


> I got mine 3D2RB back at the beginning of Dec. on eBay. The price has gone up since then. Now that the weather has improved, I can get up and install it.


well, then why you didn't post that time pictures, etc ?  didn't share with us such interesting info ? or I missed your post ?

to correct myself - I mean it would start selling at eBay freely, not one by one


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

How many clients can you run from a *3DR* (Reverse Band) LNB?


----------



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

Clients or you mean recievers? Clients run off the genie...so you can have 0 if you don't have a genie...and you can only have 3 clients on at the same time...not sure how many total you can actually took up to a genie....I have heard 8 but I can't confirm that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

firemantom26 said:


> How many clients can you run from a *3DR* (Reverse Band) LNB?


clients [minis] have no connection to the DLNB (remember Gen1 serving 13 tuners, Gen2 - 21)


----------



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> clients [minis] have no connection to the DLNB (remember Gen1 serving 13 tuners, Gen2 - 21)


Genie takes 5 tuners, DVR take 2, and HD takes 1.

Add up what you have on your system and you will have your anwser.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

As noted, clients do not have their own tuners. And 8 is the limit on how many can be associated witha Genie (3 at any given time).

However, to re-phrase the question, how many tuners can you run? I've seen reports of 13 and 21. There are now some 21 tuner LNBs and there are some 13 tuner LNBs. I've heard the new RB series are 13 tuner, but I haven't seen anything that confirms that yet. I've got a regular (not RB) 21 tuner LNB currently running 17 tuners with no problem.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

DIRECTV_Tech said:


> Genie takes 5 tuners, DVR take 2, and HD takes 1.
> 
> Add up what you have on your system and you will have your anwser.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a SWM 16 that I am currently using but only 2 DVRs the HR54 and Hr21 Pro . Which LNB should I use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

May have to wait for my upgrade because I would want the equipment below.

1 hr54
3 c51
1 c51w
1 c61k


----------



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

Why do you want to switch out your LNB? What you have supports your equipment and no reason to switch unless your going over 16 turners or going 4k.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

yes,just bought 2 4k tv's


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

firemantom26 said:


> How many clients can you run from a *3DR* (Reverse Band) LNB?


If it's a 3D1, 13, if it's a 3D2, 21.


----------



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

I haven't seen a c51w out in the field yet....only c41w.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

firemantom26 said:


> yes,just bought 2 4k tv's


Keep in mind the HR54 will only serve up one 4K stream at a time.


----------



## beardown1123 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hoping you guys can help me out. I've had a 4k tv for a while, it's not directv ready 4k... called and got the upgrade to HR54/ C61k-700. When i spoke to directv on the phone they said the new HR54 could play with installation. Anyhow when the tech arrived, he had to connect the genie to one of my other TV's that's not 4k and my main tv which is 4k had to be hooked up to the mini genie (c61k-700) and that's the only way it would be able to work. My other two tvs are not 4k. So now my main receiver is in my bedroom and the mini is in my main room and i feel like the picture quality has gone down. Any help here would be greatly appreciated. I'm not sure if the tech just didn't know what he was doing or if this is how the set up has to be for now. 

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

everything is good on your setup; if you like you could swap HR54 and non 4K cllent [mini] if you have it
PQ is not good ? try to set Native On or Off and see a difference; try to set output signal on HR54 to 1080 or 720 and check PQ on each


----------



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

I have heard similar stories from other people....the rumor is 1080p PQ on c61k is bad and only looks good on 4k programming.


----------



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

The genie doesn't do 4k it's only the client.you need the c61k on the 4k tv to watch 4k


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DIRECTV_Tech said:


> I have heard similar stories from other people....the rumor is 1080p PQ on c61k is bad and only looks good on 4k programming.


Rumors aren't the best things from a tech.

"I've heard" the clients can be a bit tricky to set resolution.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

beardown1123 said:


> Hoping you guys can help me out. I've had a 4k tv for a while, it's not directv ready 4k... called and got the upgrade to HR54/ C61k-700. When i spoke to directv on the phone they said the new HR54 could play with installation. Anyhow when the tech arrived, he had to connect the genie to one of my other TV's that's not 4k and my main tv which is 4k had to be hooked up to the mini genie (c61k-700) and that's the only way it would be able to work. My other two tvs are not 4k. So now my main receiver is in my bedroom and the mini is in my main room and i feel like the picture quality has gone down. Any help here would be greatly appreciated. I'm not sure if the tech just didn't know what he was doing or if this is how the set up has to be for now.
> 
> Thanks!


That is the correct setup. The HR54 does not output 4K content via HDMI but can receive it via its tuners as well as record.

The Genie Mini C61K is the client that outputs 4K served up by the HR54.

That is why I put the HR54 in the network closet in my office since I don't care about 4K broadcasts on the TV in there, then the C61Ks in the other rooms can receive the 4K content.

When I first had my Genie Mini C61Ks connected the guide seemed a little soft but running between rooms, there was no difference in the actual broadcast image quality. After a day or so the guide cleared up and it looks the same as my HR54 server.


----------



## beardown1123 (Apr 13, 2016)

mutelight said:


> That is the correct setup. The HR54 does not output 4K content via HDMI but can receive it via its tuners as well as record.
> 
> The Genie Mini C61K is the client that outputs 4K served up by the HR54.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That was the first thing i noticed with my picture quality - the guide was soft, but now i've noticed more on some local channels, when i record a show and am watching it you can definitely see the quality isn't nearly as good as it was when the screen is dark or black areas. Is this something that should clear up like you mentioned yours did or is this a result of the quality dropping because of the c61k? Any recommendations? nothing more irritating than having the picture quality be poor.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

beardown1123 said:


> Thanks. That was the first thing i noticed with my picture quality - the guide was soft, but now i've noticed more on some local channels, when i record a show and am watching it you can definitely see the quality isn't nearly as good as it was when the screen is dark or black areas. Is this something that should clear up like you mentioned yours did or is this a result of the quality dropping because of the c61k? Any recommendations? nothing more irritating than having the picture quality be poor.


When you say the quality isn't as good in dark areas, are you seeing macroblocking more than when you had another box on that same TV? It could be possible that the gamma on your TV may need adjustment (lowered). Are the dark areas a bit milky/gray?

I have the same TV in my office and the living room (granted the living room is larger) and the broadcasts look identical from my experience.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

DIRECTV_Tech said:


> Genie takes 5 tuners, DVR take 2, and HD takes 1.
> 
> Add up what you have on your system and you will have your anwser.


Remember that the HR54 takes 7 tuners.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

*will* take, when bonding [perhaps on RB] become active


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> *will* take, when bonding [perhaps on RB] become active


No "will" about it, they do now. You need signal on all 7 therefore in your setup you need to account for that.


----------



## beardown1123 (Apr 13, 2016)

mutelight said:


> When you say the quality isn't as good in dark areas, are you seeing macroblocking more than when you had another box on that same TV? It could be possible that the gamma on your TV may need adjustment (lowered). Are the dark areas a bit milky/gray?
> 
> I have the same TV in my office and the living room (granted the living room is larger) and the broadcasts look identical from my experience.


Yes i am seeing macro blocking way more on the same tv than before with the new box. and the dark areas are a bit milky gray. Does that mean to lower the gamma?


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

P Smith said:


> well, then why you didn't post that time pictures, etc ?  didn't share with us such interesting info ? or I missed your post ?
> 
> to correct myself - I mean it would start selling at eBay freely, not one by one


I guess you missed the thread. They were being reported as being available on ebay for sale even in late November. There were even signal reports comparing members original lnb to the RB lnb. If one wanted to see a picture of this, they could have found it on ebay.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

beardown1123 said:


> Yes i am seeing macro blocking way more on the same tv than before with the new box. and the dark areas are a bit milky gray. Does that mean to lower the gamma?


That is what I would recommend, yeah. It should help with the image quality. For some strange reason the gamma may be different from your old box you had connected.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mutelight said:


> That is what I would recommend, yeah. It should help with the image quality. For some strange reason the gamma may be different from your old box you had connected.


Could this be due to RGB verses CMYK output like the HR24 caused?


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Could this be due to RGB verses CMYK output like the HR24 caused?


I hadn't heard of that issue myself but that is certainly a possibility.

It would be worth checking the color space on the TV to see if it is expecting RGB or YCbCr.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mutelight said:


> I hadn't heard of that issue myself but that is certainly a possibility.
> 
> It would be worth checking the color space on the TV to see if it is expecting RGB or YCbCr.


I don't know if the clients [minis] have the problem, "but" when the HR24-500 first came out a number of customers had issues with their TV not automatically adjusting for RGB.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> No "will" about it, they do now. You need signal on all 7 therefore in your setup you need to account for that.


This is not true at least now. I have hooked up 54 with hddvr and HD receiver on a Swm 3 LNB and worked fine so if 54 took 7 tuners right now that would not be the case. Directv has said nothing about the 7 tuners to techs as of now. When they start transponder bonding it may be a different story but as of now you only need to account for 5 tuners.


----------



## DIRECTV_Tech (Apr 8, 2016)

RunnerFL said:


> No "will" about it, they do now. You need signal on all 7 therefore in your setup you need to account for that.


Where do you get your info? Show us something official beside you just talking out the side of your mouth.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DIRECTV_Tech said:


> Where do you get your info? Show us something official beside you just talking out the side of your mouth.


There is a lot of firmware testing before it goes national.
This site used to be the home for it, but "things change".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> No "will" about it, they do now. You need signal on all 7 therefore in your setup you need to account for that.


Nope, I have in hands info from internal logs - current NR FW of HR54 set only FIVE ports on SWiM DLNB or a switch.

While CE FW did lock all seven ports.

Your should add "IMHO" to your post to be respected.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

DIRECTV_Tech said:


> Where do you get your info? Show us something official beside you just talking out the side of your mouth.


There's no need for you to be nasty... In fact personal attacks aren't allowed here.

As far as my info.. It's called the Signal Meter on my HR54.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Nope, I have in hands info from internal logs - current NR FW of HR54 set only FIVE ports on SWiM DLNB or a switch.
> 
> While CE FW did lock all seven ports.
> 
> Your should add "IMHO" to your post to be respected.


Again you rely on paperwork to be correct on something you haven't even laid your hands on.... Stop relying so much on paperwork and take the word of someone who has hands on experience.

And don't tell me how to post.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey folks - Remember -* Discuss the topic, not each other*!!!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, @[email protected] is good advice, why not use it 

As to devices ... I've the 3D2 and I'm using a terminal session to communicate with OS in it, as any other DVR or receiver do. So, the logs are direct info from DLNB.

If you have something real, like screenshots - publish it!
Prove your words!
Or you will have no credibility in the case.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Again you rely on paperwork to be correct on something you haven't even laid your hands on.... Stop relying so much on paperwork and take the word of someone who has hands on experience.
> 
> And don't tell me how to post.


I have a HR54 as well and tuners 6 and 7 are inactive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> There is a lot of firmware testing before it goes national.


Is that the issue? Is this argument over something that is different between CE and the national release?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> Is that the issue? Is this argument over something that is different between CE and the national release?


It has to be.
In the CE group, there are many posts about 7 tuners in the system menu.
I vaguely remember when 5 became 7.

I also believe the posts here that they're only seeing 5.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

One must wonder if using a rb lnb could be what causes the tuner count to change as well...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> One must wonder if using a rb lnb could be what causes the tuner count to change as well...


That may be, assuming they are only used for bonded transponders. Maybe Directv intends to count the HR54 as 5 tuners normally, but will count it as 7 when they do an install using the reverse band LNB.

There's also the mystery of the 13 versus 21 tuners on the reverse band LNB, but assuming they all end up as 21 tuners this will be a non-issue for almost everyone. _Very_ few people will have 15 or 16 tuners in addition to an HR54.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> There is a lot of firmware testing before it goes national.
> This site used to be the home for it, but "things change".


For those of us coming back into the DirecTV fold, what does that last sentence mean exactly?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

sangs said:


> For those of us coming back into the DirecTV fold, what does that last sentence mean exactly?


Cutting edge and field trial have been moved to www.iamanedgecutter.com


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> One must wonder if using a rb lnb could be what causes the tuner count to change as well...


I don't think so. I think it may be the software version, but do not know that as an absolute. I do know many people saw the 7 tuner demand before RB LNBs showed up.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

west99999 said:


> This is not true at least now. I have hooked up 54 with hddvr and HD receiver on a Swm 3 LNB and worked fine so if 54 took 7 tuners right now that would not be the case. Directv has said nothing about the 7 tuners to techs as of now. When they start transponder bonding it may be a different story but as of now you only need to account for 5 tuners.


True that.

DirecTv hasn't said anything about six and seven, except to ignore them.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

So....stupid question on my setup. I have my 12 HR2x's and a HR44 on a parallel SWiM-16 setup. I have a Vizio M60-C3 now since last fall, and was thinking of adding the C61 to do 4K soon, but obviously need to do the 54 to get linear which then I lose CID on that IRD. With all the LNB talk going on, and having so many receivers, what will need to be done to make it all work or is my setup overloaded using one Slimline 5lnb dish antenna? Thanks.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think you can get 4K and the reverse band transponders with a legacy/multiswitch type of LNB (which you have). Nothing currently announced to support 4K will support as many tuners as you have. So bottom line is, to upgrade to an HR54 you will need a second dish with the proper LNB to serve the HR54, and leave the rest of your system on the existing dish and setup.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info and your knowledge on this. When I make the call, then the install, I will post on the results of this excursion.......should be interesting.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> One must wonder if using a rb lnb could be what causes the tuner count to change as well...


nope, seen 7 allocated tuners with CE and same time 5 tuners for NR using 3D2 (not RB)


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

codespy said:


> Thanks for the info and your knowledge on this. When I make the call, then the install, I will post on the results of this excursion.......should be interesting.


If you want to go 4K in the near future, without dropping a bunch of your HR24s or waiting until they have a legacy reverse band LNB (supposedly still in development, not even ready for test market, so could be a year out yet) there's nothing that says you can't have two dishes...


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks. I just took down my Winegard 30" round dish parked next to my Slimline because of a re-roof project. Had that for many years for SD receivers to eliminate rain fade. Since I'm all HD now, no reason to reinstall. Luckily I have two extra RG6 cables there for the next dish antenna. I will not be deactivating any of the HR24's.....football season is just around the corner. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

codespy said:


> Thanks. I just took down my Winegard 30" round dish parked next to my Slimline because of a re-roof project. Had that for many years for SD receivers to eliminate rain fade. Since I'm all HD now, no reason to reinstall. Luckily I have two extra RG6 cables there for the next dish antenna. I will not be deactivating any of the HR24's.....football season is just around the corner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


If you setup a swm lnb, you will only need one of those cables.
I wish I had one of those 30" dishes to play with for ham radio and ota tv.

BTW, a new software revision is being rolled out to all Genies. 0x0B2D I believe is the version number.


----------



## paranoia (Jun 13, 2014)

alnielsen said:


> If you setup a swm lnb, you will only need one of those cables.
> I wish I had one of those 30" dishes to play with for ham radio and ota tv.
> 
> BTW, a new software revision is being rolled out to all Genies. 0x0B2D I believe is the version number.


I never get software updates on time, I currently have version 0xb23 installed on 3/1, where does that stand in in the line of updates ? Thank You.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

alnielsen said:


> If you setup a swm lnb, you will only need one of those cables.
> I wish I had one of those 30" dishes to play with for ham radio and ota tv.
> 
> BTW, a new software revision is being rolled out to all Genies. 0x0B2D I believe is the version number.


You can have it for nothing, just let me know when you're swinging by and I will leave it outside for you......


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

codespy said:


> Thanks for the info and your knowledge on this. When I make the call, then the install, I will post on the results of this excursion.......should be interesting.


......I spoke with DirecTV yesterday.....to swap/upgrade my HR44 and get 4K programming, it will cost $299 + tax. I'm thinking my HD programming is working just fine for me without dropping that amount!


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, someone who has been a customer since 1998 and has as many receivers and spends as much each month as you must is asked to pay? I think you should call again!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

When 4K goes mainstream hopefully they will have a less expensive upgrade path.

I got an email which said that since I had the support plan I was eligible for a free upgrade. I called and asked for a C61K and the CSR said that wasn't included. It was $99 and required "professional installation". I ordered one from Solid Signal (same price) instead and installed it myself. I figured that with 32 years experience in the aerospace industry, including component design and system integration for the first few generations of geosynchronous satellites, I was qualified enough to do that.

I dropped the support after that. I have only requested on-site support once in the 16 years I have been a subscriber (to replace a dish) so it really isn't a big deal if I have to pay for it if I ever need it again.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

When Directv first introduced HD I'm sure that was a pretty expensive upgrade too. Early adopters are by definition not price sensitive, so don't go looking for a deal if you want to be the first on your block to go 4K...


----------



## Hideftv (Dec 16, 2015)

bobnielsen said:


> When 4K goes mainstream hopefully they will have a less expensive upgrade path.
> 
> I got an email which said that since I had the support plan I was eligible for a free upgrade. I called and asked for a C61K and the CSR said that wasn't included. It was $99 and required "professional installation". I ordered one from Solid Signal (same price) instead and installed it myself. I figured that with 32 years experience in the aerospace industry, including component design and system integration for the first few generations of geosynchronous satellites, I was qualified enough to do that.
> 
> I dropped the support after that. I have only requested on-site support once in the 16 years I have been a subscriber (to replace a dish) so it really isn't a big deal if I have to pay for it if I ever need it again.


I have tried to use the Protection Plan Upgrade twice when I was eligible. I don't think it includes anything. I purchased mine from Solid Signal also and of course they put me on another two year contract and then the Protection Plan shows you cannot upgrade again for two years. I am going to cancel also.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

On the first call I was allowed to swap my 44 for a 54 for only the cost of shipping. 
I already had a C61K. 
I did the swap myself.


----------



## Hideftv (Dec 16, 2015)

I WANT MORE said:


> On the first call I was allowed to swap my 44 for a 54 for only the cost of shipping.
> I already had a C61K.
> I did the swap myself.


Great!

They are not very consistent in their policies.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

I just had a tech come out to install a reverse LNB. He told me that in the last week, they were all just trained to NOT install these as they were basically useless in their functionality and were being pulled back.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tadam said:


> I just had a tech come out to install a reverse LNB. He told me that in the last week, they were all just trained to NOT install these as they were basically useless in their functionality and were being pulled back.


what model of the RB DLNB you got exactly (from green label) ?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

tadam said:


> I just had a tech come out to install a reverse LNB. He told me that in the last week, they were all just trained to NOT install these as they were basically useless in their functionality and were being pulled back.


The communications from Directv to the installers posted recently on satelliteguys instructed them not to use reverse band LNBs for regular installs, but ONLY for 4K installs, as they don't have them in large enough quantities to use them for non-4K installs yet. He was probably confused about what he was told.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> The communications from Directv to the installers posted recently on satelliteguys instructed them not to use reverse band LNBs for regular installs, but ONLY for 4K installs, as they don't have them in large enough quantities to use them for non-4K installs yet. He was probably confused about what he was told.


All I know is that I asked him repeatedly about the reverse LNB install and he said the training they just received was very clear that it would now never be needed or used as they were waiting on the new SWM configuration to come out. He said that would come out probably next year along with the new 65R Genie that would not need the C61 client to get 4K.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

P Smith said:


> what model of the RB DLNB you got exactly (from green label) ?


I don't know exactly what you are looking for but my model number on the physical dish is SL5K4NR0-02.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tadam said:


> I don't know exactly what you are looking for but my model number on the physical dish is SL5K4NR0-02.


that part number looks to go to a non SWiM Slimline dish.

The LNB in question is 3D2RBLNBR0-01


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

Got my 4K install today with a HR54 hooked to 4K tv and a C61k hooked to another 4K tv. 
My question is why the HR54 doesn't support 4K resolution in the menu and broadcast 4K programming 
Thanks


Sent from my iPad Air 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

firemantom26 said:


> Got my 4K install today with a HR54 hooked to 4K tv and a C61k hooked to another 4K tv.
> My question is why the HR54 doesn't support 4K resolution in the menu and broadcast 4K programming
> Thanks


It doesn't have the hardware requirements.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It doesn't have the hardware requirements.


So that's why there is no option to set 4K resolution in the video menu?


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Installer came out Saturday afternoon and completed the installation by adding the RBLNB . Everything good to go great installer!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

firemantom26 said:


> So that's why there is no option to set 4K resolution in the video menu?


Yes, it does not output 4k therefore you cannot set it to do so. The C61k has the option because it can output 4k.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, it does not output 4k therefore you cannot set it to do so. The C61k has the option because it can output 4k.


So can a software upgrade fix this so can watch 4K or like you said it is the hardware of the HR54

I have heard rumors of a HR64k in the making


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

firemantom26 said:


> So can a software upgrade fix this so can watch 4K or like you said it is the hardware of the HR54
> 
> I have heard rumors of a HR64k in the making


This be a hardware limitation. HR64k? Lulz.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

firemantom26 said:


> So can a software upgrade fix this so can watch 4K or like you said it is the hardware of the HR54
> 
> I have heard rumors of a* HR64k* in the making


anyone could make such rumor; there is another one "*65R*" model is coming !


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

firemantom26 said:


> So can a software upgrade fix this so can watch 4K or like you said it is the hardware of the HR54
> 
> I have heard rumors of a HR64k in the making


Software can't fix what hardware doesn't have.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Software can't fix what hardware doesn't have.


that's what I figured thank you


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Only 4K TVs which have RVU capability will display 2160p directly from a HR54 without a C61K.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Only 4K TVs which have RVU capability will display 2160p directly from a HR54 without a C61K.


Thanks for the info......


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok. My entry into the rumor mill is HR65RK... just to make it interesting.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

codespy said:


> You can have it for nothing, just let me know when you're swinging by and I will leave it outside for you......


Thanks, the only out of state trips I'm planning in the future are for Ohio & Michigan. None for Wisc. at the moment. Don't hang on to it for me.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

My entry would be the HR64 since they only increase the new models by 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like the 2nd MLB game on 106 at 4K isn't happening. Hopefully they sort it by the third game. (granted I would have been blacked out on the first game)


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

b52pooh said:


> Ok. My entry into the rumor mill is HR65RK... just to make it interesting.





sat4r said:


> My entry would be the HR64 since they only increase the new models by 10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.....Neither listed at UL as of this time. Rumor....squashed for now. But maybe someday?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

mutelight said:


> Looks like the 2nd MLB game on 106 at 4K isn't happening. Hopefully they sort it by the third game. (granted I would have been blacked out on the first game)


It isn't supposed to air until tomorrow, have they announced somewhere that it won't happen?

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4739


----------



## Gary16 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/directv041616.htm


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> It isn't supposed to air until tomorrow, have they announced somewhere that it won't happen?
> 
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4739


Nevermind, for some reason I thought it was yesterday.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

Gary16 said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/directv041616.htm


If you follow the 3 big forums for Directv, you will know about 95% of what he publishes. And, possibly quicker.


----------



## Bergthold (May 30, 2007)

I'm getting ready to do a 4k upgrade. I have a new Samsung JU65JU7100 on the way. Going to upgrade all my Directv hardware too.

Doing some research here, I see that the Genie HR54 does not output 4k through HDMI, it has to go to a client first.

Here's my question, this new TV is supposed to upconvert content to 4k, so I should be good just using the hdmi directly from the Genie HR54 to the TV, or should I plan an extra client for that TV too?

I will have two 4k tvs and three 1080p tvs.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Bergthold said:


> I'm getting ready to do a 4k upgrade. I have a new Samsung JU65JU7100 on the way. Going to upgrade all my Directv hardware too.
> 
> Doing some research here, I see that the Genie HR54 does not output 4k through HDMI, it has to go to a client first.
> 
> ...


Put the HR54 on one of the 1080 TVs and use C61K clients on the 4K TVs.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

When I watch 4K content, channel 104, the voice is coming from my left speaker vs. the center channel speaker. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Put the HR54 on one of the 1080 TVs and use C61K clients on the 4K TVs.


That is what they did for me today: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/221546-directv-is-here-installing-4k-but-i-am-confused/


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

DIRECTV_Tech said:


> *4K Requirements* - Access to all DIRECTV 4K channels requires:
> · *The HR54* (or HR54K, they are the same) - *Now Work order enforced*
> o _Only one 4K stream at a time is supported from an HR54 to a 4K client_
> o _Other Genie Servers can provide some 4K downloadable content, but the HR54 is the only one with the ability to support live 4K broadcasts._
> ...


Based on those two red parts I highlighted... DirecTV gets a big ol' honkin' PASS from me.

Nice money grab though...

+$300 to $400 in equipment upgrades
+$75 service call

+$3/mo for WHDVR
+$3.65/mo for RSN
+$25/mo to upgrade to ultimate
+$6.50/mo for 2nd box

I LOLed real hard at ~$40/mo for golf. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

firemantom26 said:


> Thanks for the info......


And? RVU in general gets lousy marks since you are asking the TV's already taxed CPU to do even more work. Plus, you get charged for another outlet either way.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Bergthold said:


> I'm getting ready to do a 4k upgrade. I have a new Samsung JU65JU7100 on the way. Going to upgrade all my Directv hardware too.
> 
> Doing some research here, I see that the Genie HR54 does not output 4k through HDMI, it has to go to a client first.
> 
> ...


If you want to watch 4K golf, you'll need that extra client.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

SledgeHammer said:


> Based on those two red parts I highlighted... DirecTV gets a big ol' honkin' PASS from me.
> 
> Nice money grab though...
> 
> ...


Seems you are a bit out of date. The Masters ended on the 10th of this month. Now the channel will be used for MLB games, along side the PPV and linear 4K channel.

If I had to pay everything you listed, I wouldn't have gone for 4K it either but I would have Premiere and all my TVs connected anyway, so win-win for me.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

mutelight said:


> mutelight, on 20 Apr 2016 - 1:32 PM, said:mutelight, on 20 Apr 2016 - 1:32 PM, said:
> 
> Seems you are a bit out of date. The Masters ended on the 10th of this month. Now the channel will be used for MLB games, along side the PPV and linear 4K channel.
> 
> If I had to pay everything you listed, I wouldn't have gone for 4K it either but I would have Premiere and all my TVs connected anyway, so win-win for me.


Yup. Sure seems like the Hopper 3 / Top 200 package for *at least* $40/mo less then DirecTV with much lesser equipment makes you think, hmmm.... and that's $40/mo difference with having to call in once a year and beg DirecTV for discounts vs. sticker price on DISH.

I guess its a lot cheaper when they don't charge you all the bogus RSN, WHDVR, HD, duplicate outlet fees, etc., huh? .


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

SledgeHammer said:


> Yup. Sure seems like the Hopper 3 / Top 200 package for *at least* $40/mo less then DirecTV with much lesser equipment makes you think, hmmm.... and that's $40/mo difference with having to call in once a year and beg DirecTV for discounts vs. sticker price on DISH.
> 
> I guess its a lot cheaper when they don't charge you all the bogus RSN, WHDVR, HD, duplicate outlet fees, etc., huh? .


What does Dish offer as far as 4K that you couldn't achieve with a single payment $99 set top box?

With Dish I would pay far more to get all the premiums after 3 months. Before the $15/mo charges kicked in on Dish after 3 months I would only be paying $20 less a month, then after that at least $50 more. Then I would still be paying the same amount per receiver as I am with DirecTV. I am assuming you are saying for a single TV setup at 4K but then again, you get a set top box for $99 that you pay once and get access to all the same content.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Let's NOT turn this thread into a trolling about dish.

Let's get back to the topic


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

mutelight said:


> mutelight, on 20 Apr 2016 - 9:28 PM, said:mutelight, on 20 Apr 2016 - 9:28 PM, said:mutelight, on 20 Apr 2016 - 9:28 PM, said:mutelight, on 20 Apr 2016 - 9:28 PM, said:
> 
> What does Dish offer as far as 4K that you couldn't achieve with a single payment $99 set top box?
> 
> With Dish I would pay far more to get all the premiums after 3 months. Before the $15/mo charges kicked in on Dish after 3 months I would only be paying $20 less a month, then after that at least $50 more. Then I would still be paying the same amount per receiver as I am with DirecTV. I am assuming you are saying for a single TV setup at 4K but then again, you get a set top box for $99 that you pay once and get access to all the same content.


<EDITED POST>

Nobody has any real 4K channels yet. Yeah, I'm talking 4K setup on a single outlet. DirecTV has no such thing since you need to pay for a 2nd outlet on your 1 TV if you want 4K since the HR54 doesn't have native 4K support. [*MOD EDIT*] *IMO *[/*MOD EDIT*]

No point in me switching to anybody right now as its a lot of hassle. Once 4K channels start coming online, I'll probably start looking at jumping ship as DirecTV is just not keeping up with Dish (or anybody else) lately and they are not price competitive (with anybody) without begging for discounts.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

SledgeHammer said:


> <EDITED POST>
> 
> Nobody has any real 4K channels yet. Yeah, I'm talking 4K setup on a single outlet. DirecTV has no such thing since you need to pay for a 2nd outlet on your 1 TV if you want 4K since the HR54 doesn't have native 4K support. [*MOD EDIT*] *IMO *[/*MOD EDIT*]
> 
> No point in me switching to anybody right now as its a lot of hassle. Once 4K channels start coming online, I'll probably start looking at jumping ship as DirecTV is just not keeping up with Dish (or anybody else) lately and they are not price competitive (with anybody) without begging for discounts.


DirecTV has 3 linear 4K channels currently. One is PPV, one cycles through IMAX documentaries, and a concert, then the 3rd is reserved for live broadcasts.

I am certainly not going to say that the hardware investment is worth it if your only goal is 4K since the content is so limited but if you already have two TVs that you have services on and a supported package, it is a no brainer. Otherwise just get a $99 set top box and you will get more 4K content than either satellite provider and only miss some live broadcasts.


----------



## Shockee (Jan 18, 2011)

bobnielsen said:


> When 4K goes mainstream hopefully they will have a less expensive upgrade path.
> 
> I got an email which said that since I had the support plan I was eligible for a free upgrade. I called and asked for a C61K and the CSR said that wasn't included. It was $99 and required "professional installation". I ordered one from Solid Signal (same price) instead and installed it myself. I figured that with 32 years experience in the aerospace industry, including component design and system integration for the first few generations of geosynchronous satellites, I was qualified enough to do that.
> 
> I dropped the support after that. I have only requested on-site support once in the 16 years I have been a subscriber (to replace a dish) so it really isn't a big deal if I have to pay for it if I ever need it again.


I have the DTV protection plan too and am eligible for an equipment upgrade. I have a 4K Samsung display with the built in RVU client. I want to dive into DTV 4K but don't want to upgrade my Total Choice package to Ultimate. I already am paying for many channels I never watch. The Ultimate package requirement is ridiculous. Do you think they would upgrade my equipment without the Ultimate package requirement? I've been a loyal customer!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just play roulette and call DTV a *couple times*; regardless what we answering you, the decision on DTV


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

They've stated pretty clearly what the package requirements are, I doubt you would be able to get it with a lower package no matter how many times you call. They probably enforce it in the computer system so even if the CSR is willing, the system probably isn't.

You will just have to wait, I really doubt that requirement will remain forever, at some point when there is more 4K than just a few special events they might change it. However, you should expect you will have to pay something extra - if not package requirements then some sort of 4K fee like the HD fee there used to be (and still is for customers that have been around a few years or longer)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, slice - that *was* a req to watch linear channels, particularly Masters and MLB, but he's lawfully could watch 4k VOD with new equipment.
Duh ?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

They won't upgrade him to an HR54 for VOD, since it isn't needed.

Another thing he could try is to sign up for the required package and get his upgrade, then drop the package back down. He'd lose the live 4K stuff, but he'd have the upgrade.

Personally if the current 4K offerings and conditions don't work for one, I'd say to wait until the next gen equipment is out end of this year / early next year. You might end up kicking yourself for upgrading to the HR54 if the new stuff is much better and you've already used up your upgrade.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> Personally if the current 4K offerings and conditions don't work for one, I'd say to wait until the next gen equipment is out end of this year / early next year. You might end up kicking yourself for upgrading to the HR54 if the new stuff is much better and you've already used up your upgrade.


This is a good recommendation because hopefully the next Genie will output 4K locally without the requirement for the RVU or client.

The OnDemand 4K (and particularly linear) content is pretty limited right now so a 4K set top box that offers Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, and YouTube will give you far more 4K content.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Shockee said:


> I have the DTV protection plan too and am eligible for an equipment upgrade. I have a 4K Samsung display with the built in RVU client. I want to dive into DTV 4K but don't want to upgrade my Total Choice package to Ultimate. I already am paying for many channels I never watch. The Ultimate package requirement is ridiculous. Do you think they would upgrade my equipment without the Ultimate package requirement? I've been a loyal customer!!


They might, but the only 4K you will be able to watch is the PPV movies on ch. 105 and On Demand downloads. Hopefully this will change in the future, as the Ultimate requirement will limit the number of customers for 4K.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

mutelight said:


> This is a good recommendation because hopefully the next Genie will output 4K locally without the requirement for the RVU or client.


Perhaps, but if I had to bet I'd say there won't be another Genie (it will be called something else) and it won't output video at all. All video output will be done via clients or RVU.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Perhaps, but if I had to bet I'd say there won't be another Genie (it will be called something else) and it won't output video at all. All video output will be done via clients or RVU.


I'd file that under "doubtful".


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

slice1900 said:


> Perhaps, but if I had to bet I'd say there won't be another Genie (it will be called something else) and it won't output video at all. All video output will be done via clients or RVU.


I wonder why they decided to go this route? Was it cheaper than tuner based devices and having HDMI output to 4k on the main server? Don't some people find clients slower than the tuner based boxes and have connection problems to the server? I can see some advantages and some disadvantages.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CraigerM said:


> I wonder why they decided to go this route? Was it cheaper than tuner based devices and having HDMI output to 4k on the main server? Don't some people find clients slower than the tuner based boxes and have connection problems to the server? I can see some advantages and some disadvantages.


That proposal sounds like a "gateway" box that will allow consumers who own their own generic receivers to connect to satellite services. We have had a few threads on the concept.

I would not say that AT&T|DIRECTV has decided to go that route. At this point I'd say that it is a rumor - and that may be giving the story too much credit.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rumors doesn't have to be credited


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I normally think of rumors as leaks or other reports with a potential source. For example, someone actually testing a host only receiver with tuners but no direct TV connections or someone who knows someone at DIRECTV who said something about such a design.

Unfortunately with the Internet anyone's idea can become a rumor with no connection to any source. For example, someone with zero connection to DIRECTV comes up with an idea for a fantasy receiver, posts it on a public forum and others talk about it. Eventually people forget the initial "source".

I am not saying that this particular idea was or is just an Internet fantasy ... or suggesting that this particular idea has no root in fact. Just explaining my opinion of what I mean when I say calling it a rumor is giving it "too much credit" - or "credence".


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

So basically you are saying we shouldn't believe anything about what someone says about the next system, even the news reports about AT&T creating a central hub gateway to tie everything together until they officially announce the next system?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

or at least when UL/FCC's database will have test results for samples ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CraigerM said:


> So basically you are saying we shouldn't believe anything about what someone says about the next system, even the news reports about AT&T creating a central hub gateway to tie everything together until they officially announce the next system?


You can believe anything you want ... The next DIRECTV receiver will be made from cheese mined from the moon. Run with that for a while. Too many media reports can be tracked back to Internet fantasies or misunderstandings of what the source actually said.

A "central hub gateway" does not have to be a box without TV outputs. The new Hopper 3 for DISH acts as a central hub ... the only actual satellite receiver in the system with client receivers drawing off of the hub. It has TV outputs (including 4K). The new "central hub gateway" for DIRECTV could follow the Genie path (including central control of other DVRs on the system) or go in another direction.

It will be easier to speculate when there are facts about the new "THX-1138" AT&T|DIRECTV receiver. I understand it has 64 tuners and makes a good cup of coffee. Run with that for a while.

And now back to April 2016, and DIRECTV's actual 4K technology.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

CraigerM said:


> So basically you are saying we shouldn't believe anything about what someone says about the next system, even the news reports about AT&T creating a central hub gateway to tie everything together until they officially announce the next system?


Yes AT&T/Directv have made statements suggesting that's the future direction, but they can always change their mind. That's something that would be pretty easy for them to change their mind on fairly late in the design cycle or even during testing. Or they might have two versions, one with and one without video output. It is all speculation until something is released.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CraigerM said:


> So basically you are saying we shouldn't believe anything about what someone says about the next system, even the news reports about AT&T creating a central hub gateway to tie everything together until they officially announce the next system?


Don't believe anything until you see it.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

So I just bought a 4K TV. Will I have to give my HR34 in order to get 4K service? Or can I keep the HR34 and add whatever receiver I need for 4K and just give up an HR24?

And if I do have to give up the HR34, is there a way to transfer my recordings and series managers to the new receiver?


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I just upgraded with my new LG 4K and you will have to go to the HR54 and C61K client.As far as I know there is no way of transferring recording to the new receiver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

sat4r said:


> I just upgraded with my new LG 4K and you will have to go to the HR54 and C61K client.As far as I know there is no way of transferring recording to the new receiver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I keep my HR34 on another TV when I go to the HR54? Right now I have 6 HR24s and 1 HR34. The TV I am replacing with a 4K TV is one that is currently connected to an HR24.

Is there still s stupid rule that only 1 genie is allowed per account? Because I'd really hate to lose all of my recordings on that genie, and all of my scheduled series recordings.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Only one genie per household per account. I know how you feel about recordings , I lost all my high school state games because of the upgrade oh well I'm happy what I have now....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sat4r said:


> ....As far as I know there is no way of transferring recording to the new receiver.


Sorry, but didn't read enough the forum - there is a way to preserve all recordings (better with external HDD), see posts of someone who did that (he convinced CSR to activate new hr54 with old card from hr34 or 44 )


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Sorry, but didn't read enough the forum - there is a way to preserve all recordings (better with external HDD), see posts of someone who did that (he convinced CSR to activate new hr54 with old card from hr34 or 44 )


Where can I find these posts?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

at the forum


----------



## PTV Man (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, I'm contemplating returning to DirecTV after going with a telco back in December (was with DirecTV for 17 years prior to that). I have a new Samsung KS8000 TV with RVU capability. What hardware do I need to get DVR capability and 4K content plus a client for our bedroom TV (non-4K)? Also, does RVU on the TV have relatively fast user interface for causing the guide and other menu operations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok. My understanding is you want to use 2 TV's. Main viewing 4k and bedroom non-4k. If so, put the HR54 in the bedroom and Connect your main TV using RVU capability. Both TV's will have DVR capability, albeit on the Genie HR54. When the technician connects the RVU TV to the HR54 via a DECA, you shold have no problems.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

We have a 4K Vizio & are looking into what it will take to get 4K programming when available. We have an HR44 & two C41 wireless clients (along with a couple of HR24s). I believe that we can get 4K with the HR44 if we have the 4K client. However, I believe it limits the 4K to non-live programming so sports would not be in 4K if it were broadcast with it. To get the live programming would require the HR54. Is live programming the only 4K content we would not get without the HR54? Are there any other benefits to the HR54 over the HR44 besides some spec bumps? Like most, we have a lot of unwatched recorded content so I'm not overly keen to change at the moment but the Planet Earth sequel will be in 4K & I definitely want to get that.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> We have a 4K Vizio & are looking into what it will take to get 4K programming when available. We have an HR44 & two C41 wireless clients (along with a couple of HR24s). I believe that we can get 4K with the HR44 if we have the 4K client. However, I believe it limits the 4K to non-live programming so sports would not be in 4K if it were broadcast with it. To get the live programming would require the HR54. Is live programming the only 4K content we would not get without the HR54? Are there any other benefits to the HR54 over the HR44 besides some spec bumps? Like most, we have a lot of unwatched recorded content so I'm not overly keen to change at the moment but the Planet Earth sequel will be in 4K & I definitely want to get that.


You can indeed get VOD 4K content with the HR44. The only thing you miss with the HR44 vs the HR54 would be the live broadcasts which are extremely limited at the moment.

Really the only benefits of the HR54 is the live broadcast and a newer design, then it also lacks a telephone jack.

I never had the HR44 but from what I have read, they are similar if not identical in speed, depending on who you ask.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, that's very helpful!


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

mutelight said:


> You can indeed get VOD 4K content with the HR44. The only thing you miss with the HR44 vs the HR54 would be the live broadcasts which are extremely limited at the moment.
> 
> Really the only benefits of the HR54 is the live broadcast and a newer design, then it also lacks a telephone jack.
> 
> I never had the HR44 but from what I have read, they are similar if not identical in speed, depending on who you ask.


Is this also the case for me with my HR34? Or is all 4K simply out of the question for me? And what about the HR24 if it is on the same whole home DVR network as an HR34? Could I get VOD 4K content through the HR24 if it's pulling it from the HR34? And would I need to sign up for a certain package from Directv to enable it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no dice to use previous models then hr44 for 4k any kind


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BlackDynamite said:


> Is this also the case for me with my HR34? Or is all 4K simply out of the question for me? And what about the HR24 if it is on the same whole home DVR network as an HR34? Could I get VOD 4K content through the HR24 if it's pulling it from the HR34? And would I need to sign up for a certain package from Directv to enable it?


None of the HR2X DVR's can handle 4k nor will they ever be able to.

The HR34 cannot record or output 4k.

The HR44 can record 4k but not output 4k.

The HR54 can record 4k and output 4k indirectly if paired with a C61k client or 4k RVU client.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

For all intents and purposes today forward you need a hr54 and either a c61k or an rvu tv that is compatible for 4K and nothing else will work fully. Therefore don't bother with anything else if you are pondering upgrading. DIRECTV sure won't.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

PTV Man said:


> Hi, I'm contemplating returning to DirecTV after going with a telco back in December (was with DirecTV for 17 years prior to that). I have a new Samsung KS8000 TV with RVU capability. What hardware do I need to get DVR capability and 4K content plus a client for our bedroom TV (non-4K)? Also, does RVU on the TV have relatively fast user interface for causing the guide and other menu operations? Thanks in advance.


You need a HR54 to get 4K via RVU. That DVR can also be used with your non-4K TV via the HDMI port. The C61K client could be used for 4K instead of RVU.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not eligible for another upgrade until next year so I'm thinking about getting just the 4K Mini in the meantime. Paired with the HR44, that would allow me to watch & record scripted (non-live) 4K content, correct?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

correct


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> I'm not eligible for another upgrade until next year so I'm thinking about getting just the 4K Mini in the meantime. Paired with the HR44, that would allow me to watch & record scripted (non-live) 4K content, correct?


I think the answer is watch VOD 4K, but not be able to record non VOD 4K.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

So, if a program is in 4K I would have to watch it when it airs, I could not record it to watch later. And, to get the content in the first place, I have to have at least the Ultimate package?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if your goal _watch_ 4K channels, make a call, order hr54 and c61k


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

My goal is to not have to spend $400+ to get 4K . Was thinking I could use the 4K mini to get by but I think I'm just going to wait until next year when I can get it all for free.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a C61. But I am holding out on live until the hr54 gets replaced. It is not worth it to me to spend 300 and a 2 year commitment for basically the same box I have now(hr44). Now if they were selling the HR54 without the 2 year to get people on 4K. I would spend the 300 since my hr44 acts as a gateway now in my basement I am hoping in the fall we see something with more tuners and better hardware


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> My goal is to not have to spend $400+ to get 4K . Was thinking I could use the 4K mini to get by but I think I'm just going to wait until next year when I can get it all for free.


If you have the right package and say you want to have 4K they might swap that genie for free and only charge the client. I'd ask for sure. I think they won't charge you.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> If you have the right package and say you want to have 4K they might swap that genie for free and only charge the client. I'd ask for sure. I think they won't charge you.


If they would do that much, I would take it. I'll give it a shot later in the week.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> If they would do that much, I would take it. I'll give it a shot later in the week.


Let me know how it goes


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Depending on how they go with the next server I wonder about keeping the tuner based equipment until they go out. I would also only do that if the tuner based equipment gets an all new guide and its the same one on the next server. Then I would just let the 4k TV upconvert it since their probably wont be any 4k network and cable programing for a long time. If the new server only gets the new guide and the old equipment doesn't then I might think about getting it.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> My goal is to not have to spend $400+ to get 4K . Was thinking I could use the 4K mini to get by but I think I'm just going to wait until next year when I can get it all for free.





inkahauts said:


> If you have the right package and say you want to have 4K they might swap that genie for free and only charge the client. I'd ask for sure. I think they won't charge you.


You will have to have a 4K TV when the tech shows up for the install. No 4k TV, no install.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a 4K TV already.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> You will have to have a 4K TV when the tech shows up for the install. No 4k TV, no install.


That was a given considering she already has one.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> If you have the right package and say you want to have 4K they might swap that genie for free and only charge the client. I'd ask for sure. I think they won't charge you.


That's what I'd do. I'm not "entitled" to any free upgrades. Yes, I just received an email.from DirecTV, last week, offering a free 4K upgrade.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I updated our package to Ultimate. Tomorrow I'll try calling in to see if I can get the genie replaced for free


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Ive got Hr23 and a 4k tv. My other recievers are Hr23 also. Can i just upgrade my main thats on my 4k tv without them having to change my other recvrs?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just call CSR - each one has individual account status and history

common ideas you can read in many 4k threads, like hr54/C61k thread


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> Ive got Hr23 and a 4k tv. My other recievers are Hr23 also. Can i just upgrade my main thats on my 4k tv without them having to change my other recvrs?


You'll need to replace two of the HR23's. One will be replaced by an HR54 Genie and should be located in a non-4K TV room and the one in the room with the 4K TV will need to be replaced by a C61K. If you have an RVU TV, you won't need to get the C61.  But, you will be charged the same monthly fee as if you had installed the C61.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> I updated our package to Ultimate. Tomorrow I'll try calling in to see if I can get the genie replaced for free


getting a C61k will automatically net you an HR54. Wether that is free or not, that is up to DirecTV.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

No go. They would not back off the price at all. I've gone back to my previous package.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

phew ... 

now can get back to the topic: *4k TECHNICAL info*


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> No go. They would not back off the price at all. I've gone back to my previous package.


Peds made the correct point. You shouldn't be calling to get an HR54. After going to Premier, you should be calling to get a C61K, which will likely cost you $99. The installation of the 4K client will dictate that they will automatically upgrade your Genie to an HR54.


----------



## SamS (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm getting my DIRECTV installed next week, and getting a couple of the 4K C61K boxes and HR54.

I know I need a Slimline -3DR or -5DR for linear 4K programming. But I do I verify or request that's the type of dish I'm getting. Actually I'm not so concerned with the request, I just want to make sure when I see the dish that's being installed, it's the proper one. I can't find any pictures that show a -5DR vs. something else.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the picture of 5DR been posted here a couple times


> I know* I need* a Slimline -3D*R* or -5D*R* for linear 4K programming


you DON'T need *Reverse Band* DLNB now - no one active RB tpn does carry a channel nor 4k channel
it's a future of [perhaps 4K] transmission


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SamS said:


> I know I need a Slimline -3DR or -5DR for linear 4K programming.


If DIRECTV is installing a HR54 and C61K they will install the correct LNB for the future. It is part of their installation rules.


----------



## SamS (Dec 22, 2015)

James Long said:


> If DIRECTV is installing a HR54 and C61K they will install the correct LNB for the future. It is part of their installation rules.


Thanks. I'll report back how it goes.


----------



## kpkingdon (Aug 8, 2006)

Moving from a location that has an HR44 and C61 with a single 4K TV to a location with 2 4K TVs, one of which is RVU capable. Am I correct that the HR54 will allow the 4K RVU capable Sony display the live 4K content and should be installed in that location? Then the C61 will be feeding the non RVU Vizio 4K and 4K content that has been recorded on the HR54 will be available on that display?

Other HR24s in the system can still access any non 4K content recorded on the HR54 as well content on the other HR24s, correct?

As usual, DBS Talk forum is way more helpful than anything on DirecTV site or CSR that wrote up the moving order.

kp49


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The HR54 shouldn't be installed on any 4K Tvs in your case as the HR54 can't display 4K via HDMI. You can access 4K and regular programming using the RVU on that tv which does not requires a box. On the non RVU 4K TV, you can use the C61K. Keep in mind that there is a current limo of one 4k stream per genie at the same time. All other receivers including DVRs can access the play list of genie and vice versa. 


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## kpkingdon (Aug 8, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The HR54 shouldn't be installed on any 4K Tvs in your case as the HR54 can't display 4K via HDMI. You can access 4K and regular programming using the RVU on that tv which does not requires a box. On the non RVU 4K TV, you can use the C61K. Keep in mind that there is a current limo of one 4k stream per genie at the same time. All other receivers including DVRs can access the play list of genie and vice versa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


So even though you need the HR54 to access the "live" 4k content a C61 client or an RVU enabled 4k display is doing the decoding?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kpkingdon said:


> So even though you need the HR54 to access the "live" 4k content a C61 client or an RVU enabled 4k display is doing the decoding?


yes.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Post deleted.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CraigerM said:


> Is this the way its going to be in the future?


Every thread does not need to be derailed by useless speculation. When there is a next receiver you will get all the details.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

James Long said:


> Every thread does not need to be derailed by useless speculation. When there is a next receiver you will get all the details.


Sorry about that. You can delete my last post on that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kpkingdon said:


> So even though you need the HR54 to access the "live" 4k content a C61 client or an RVU enabled 4k display is doing the decoding?


H.265 decompression [HEVC] done by C61k.
Only.
For DTV.
For now.


----------

